# Emmy Rossum - Shameless Season 6 Promoshoot x2 UHQ



## brian69 (23 Feb. 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (23 Feb. 2016)

Sehenswert! Gilt für sie und die Serie!


----------



## ass20 (23 Feb. 2016)

Thanks so much


----------



## BlueLynne (23 Feb. 2016)

lecker, lecker :thx:


----------



## DRAGO (24 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schöne Bilder von ihr - vielen Dank !


----------



## frank63 (24 Feb. 2016)

Ich bekomme die Pics nicht geöffnet!!


----------



## Pixel888 (1 März 2016)

Thank you for the great post


----------



## rebates (3 Apr. 2016)

thanks for emmy! love her!


----------



## reddi (7 Apr. 2016)

dankeschön


----------

